# Ex breeding dogs.



## Guest (May 31, 2012)

All dogs in rescues upset me, it's awful that these poor dogs didn't start off in good hands.

A lot of these dogs however have had at least "OK" homes but their owners have enough of them or whatever and view them as disposable. It's sad but it's not the worst thing. 

One thing I've come across more and more lately are "ex breeding" dogs . These dogs have never even been in a house, the bitches have spent their lives isolated and uncomfortable via being pregnant and giving birth and then when too old to breed simply passed on without an eyelid bat to a rescue centre. It's breaking my bloody heart thinking of these poor breeding machines and on a rescue site specifically for this type of dog, they are even afraid of simple things like a television or stairs as they've never seen them before. They don't do well with human interaction and on this site they only rehome to homes that all ready have dog(s) so the ex breeding dog can imitate normal pet behaviour. 

It makes me feel like those dogs that have come from a nice family home intona rescue are quite lucky in comparison.

Me and OH have been talking about rescuing for so long now but were not going to until next year but if the circumstances are right next year I am going to give one of these poor buggers a home. I feel like I'd have all the time and patience possible for it and even though they may never be "right" again I want to have it know what it's like to be a proper pet. 

I guess I've been quite ignorant and naive to it, I've never really thought about the conditions of breeding dogs and what happens to them after 3 years and it's hit me like a ton of bricks. 

Has anyone rescued a dog that was used as a "breeding machine"?


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

it breaks my heart too, there seems to be a lot of ex breeding dogs on many tears. Good on you for deciding to rehome one of these poor babies


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

I was ignorant to how they were treated until I got Harry some of the things that are done to them I would'nt put on here,we could only have Harry if we had other dogs and he has copied what they do.They have had no care or affection the only thing they are is breeding machines.Harry often has nightmares where he screams and when he wakes looks so scared until he see's us and the dogs, then it's non stop kisses.I blame the public if they did'nt buy the pups there would'nt be puppy farms :angry:


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Many Tears rescue rehome an awful lot of ex breeding dogs. They only rehome many of their rescues to homes where there is already another dog. It might be worth reading through their site to see the kind of dogs they get in and their needs.

You are right- the poor dogs who end up as breeding machines on puppy farms are horribly, horribly mistreated 

My friend has two ex breeding pugs and an ex breeding mastiff. The pugs are happy little girls, but have had problems with kidney stones and bladder issues. The mastiff is very, very particular with who she is comfortable with, and is uncomfortable in a lot of situations.


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

I have an ex-puppy farm breeding bitch, Samoyed. 

It took 18 months for her to trust me totally. I have worked very hard trying to socialise her, and still do, she was petrified of people and after 6years she will still take a swerving detour to avoid a stranger when off lead, although much better now I don't think she will ever be a confident dog with people.

I totally adore her she will cutch up to me when I sit down and go to bed.
She has a wonderful nature, no aggression whatsoever.
I often ponder what a wonderful dog she would have been if not on a puppy farm.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2012)

suewhite said:


> I was ignorant to how they were treated until I got Harry some of the things that are done to them I would'nt put on here,we could only have Harry if we had other dogs and he has copied what they do.They have had no care or affection the only thing they are is breeding machines.Harry often has nightmares where he screams and when he wakes looks so scared until he see's us and the dogs, then it's non stop kisses.I blame the public if they did'nt buy the pups there would'nt be puppy farms :angry:


Poor Harry  I seen his picture before but couldn't quite make out what breed he is . Yes on this website it does say they will only let dogs go to homes that all ready has dogs.



AmberNero said:


> Many Tears rescue rehome an awful lot of ex breeding dogs. They only rehome many of their rescues to homes where there is already another dog. It might be worth reading through their site to see the kind of dogs they get in and their needs.
> 
> You are right- the poor dogs who end up as breeding machines on puppy farms are horribly, horribly mistreated
> 
> My friend has two ex breeding pugs and an ex breeding mastiff. The pugs are happy little girls, but have had problems with kidney stones and bladder issues. The mastiff is very, very particular with who she is comfortable with, and is uncomfortable in a lot of situations.


The website I am referring to is many tears! I know it's not ex breeding dogs specific but it may as well be . I've spent s couple of hours looking at all the dogs on there and there were a couple I could take home right now but OH wouldn't let me "impulse adopt". I've been sat here crying for these poor babies.


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

AmberNero said:


> Many Tears rescue rehome an awful lot of ex breeding dogs. They only rehome many of their rescues to homes where there is already another dog. It might be worth reading through their site to see the kind of dogs they get in and their needs.
> 
> You are right- the poor dogs who end up as breeding machines on puppy farms are horribly, horribly mistreated
> 
> My friend has two ex breeding pugs and an ex breeding mastiff. The pugs are happy little girls, but have had problems with kidney stones and bladder issues. The mastiff is very, very particular with who she is comfortable with, and is uncomfortable in a lot of situations.


My problem with Many Tears is they are the only rescue who wont put their name to stopping these Puppy Farms. Also they are a limited company not a charity.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2012)

beris said:


> My problem with *Many Tears is they are the only rescue who wont put their name to stopping these Puppy Farms*. Also they are a limited company not a charity.


That seems so strange, where's the logic?


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

WarDoll said:


> That seems so strange, where's the logic?


I support many dog rescues that are charities, I dont support anyone that uses dogs as a business to make money.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2012)

beris said:


> I support many dog rescues that are charities, I dont support anyone that uses dogs as a business to make money.


No, I mean, why won't they sign against puppy farms?


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

WarDoll said:


> All dogs in rescues upset me, it's awful that these poor dogs didn't start off in good hands.
> 
> A lot of these dogs however have had at least "OK" homes but their owners have enough of them or whatever and view them as disposable. It's sad but it's not the worst thing.
> 
> ...


Many tears rehome many ex breeding bitches, BUT they prefer, maybe insist that they go to a home where there is already a 'stable' dog in residence


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

WarDoll said:


> No, I mean, why won't they sign against puppy farms?[/QUOTE
> 
> Without going into detail on PF, IMO one can only assume their business would deterioate if no ex breeding dogs.
> I live in Wales


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

beris said:


> My problem with Many Tears is they are the only rescue who wont put their name to stopping these Puppy Farms. Also they are a limited company not a charity.


They did say to me if they put there names to stopping it they would never get another dog out and then when finished with the studs and bitches and unsold pups would be killed (not PTS gently but killed)I know a lot of people think they should be a Charity some say they make money from the dogs they re home but Harry cost £180 they neutered him all injections sorted his teeth and transported him from Wales to Hertfordshire so not much left from£180 :thumbsup:


----------



## aspire5532 (Nov 6, 2011)

yes i do agree there are some people who breed a bitch as many times just to make a quick buck and then get rid off them very sad indeed
how ever i have a gsd bitch that just had her last set of pups her only 2nd litter in 4 years and it was only a small litter but this is what the breeder had planned so hats of to her its so great to see that some breeders put the bitchs before the cash
our gsd is a livley happy great girld she is fantastic with the whole family including the ducks going to be intressting when she sees the new chickens :eek6: lol


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

suewhite said:


> They did say to me if they put there names to stopping it they would never get another dog out and then when finished with the studs and bitches and unsold pups would be killed (not PTS gently but killed)I know a lot of people think they should be a Charity some say they make money from the dogs they re home but Harry cost £180 they neutered him all injections sorted his teeth and transported him from Wales to Hertfordshire so not much left from£180 :thumbsup:


I live in the same area and see and hear more.

Dog politics has had a lot of information on Many Tears


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

I have 4 x breeding cavs here at the moment and have had several others perminantly or as fosters. Some of them have been pets that people get fed up with and sell when they have gone past their cute puppy phase and then have to go into the hell holes that are puppy farms. When they come out again they usually just slip back into home life.
Some of them are born into it and when they come out are terrified most have never even eaten out of a bowl and i have had to feed them on the floor for a while. They are usually covered in fleas and the white bits stained yellow and the poor things stink i feel horid having to bath them when they are so scared but i have to you cant imagine the smell. The cavs (i can only really speak for them as i havent had any other breeds) usually house train really easily which always suprises me and as i have others they learn from them how to trust people.
They make lovely pets and with patients they love life again The first ones that i had were usually 8yrs old but now they are being released at around 6yrs some that arent good mums 4yrs so rescues taking them has done some good even though we have to just take the dogs and not ask too many questions most of the time never seeing the farm they come from.
The rescue i foster for does try to stop the puppy farming but take the dogs because otherwise they will be either starved to death or taken into a field and killed.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Its not uncommon here to rehome retired breeding dogs. But I must say the ones I know that do it ,spay or neuter first and screen the new owners just like they do with their pups. One I know keeps several retirees and even kept a dog she imported as a pup that ended up having a defect upon vet inspection. She knew the pup would be PTS if sent back to the breeder so she made arrangements that if she provided proff of the disablity and spaying her money would be refunded. The money was refunded and the dog is a happy member of the retired dogs she is now 5 yrs old and with meds is living the good life. Retired dogs also get the full run of the property during the day and all her dogs are rotated into the house so all are house trained and socialized. There is a good way to do things and a not good way.


----------



## lindr76 (May 6, 2012)

My rescue ex breeder Fudgie,now sadly at the bridge,completely opened my eyes to what these dogs go through,she was a total inspiration to me and the reason I started my own website,You can read her story on there  I also had a tattoo done of rainbow bridge with a boxer sat waiting next to it as a tribute to her <3 she was an Angel long before she left this world. One day I hope to run a rescue centre solely dedicated to rehabilitating and rehoming ex breeders as a legacy to my beautiful girl  if you've ever owned one I'm sure you'll understand why I would want to do so too xx


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

I have a rescue ex breeding dog (cavalier) called Annie from Many Tears. I have had her 3.5 years. Happy sweet little dog without a nasty bone in her body. My daughter and I collected her Dec 2008. What a terrified little scap huddled with her head down shaking with fear. She stunk. We both cried. We took her home and had to hand feed her. Took a couple of months to house train her. After 3.5 years will not lower her head into a bowl of water and is still very skittish and nervous. Always thinks any quick movement is going to cause her harm. Loves going for walks from day one but just walks right behind me!
It is disgusting the way these poor creatures are forced to live and breed knee deep in crap starving, freezing cold in winter boiling hot in the summer with no medical help never a kind word. They are licensed by the welsh council and RSPCA. Up until a few years ago farmers were given grants to open them!!:eek6: I cannot understand how anyone would breed puppies without getting any pleasure from them, besides keeping animals in these conditions. If puppies were bred for human consumption there would be much stricter control on the conditions they are kept in. Places should be burned down.:mad2:
I have had 2 different kittens in the last few years and Annie has "fed" them both!


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Breeze is an ex-breeding dog, we bought her from the breeder as opposed to going through rescue. She cost £1.50, the change from an £8.50 bag of dog food we bought to start her off on. The previous owner is definitely no longer breeding so I don't feel too bitter about those few bits of change.
Apart from brooms (think she's been hit with them), men with boots (think she's been kicked by them) and loud noises (the kennels used rattle cans to scare the dogs into not barking) I think she's fairly confident for an ex-breeder. Still noise and broom phobic but doesn't bat an eyelid at my dad or OH's heavy workboots anymore. Still nervous of sudden movements too and if you touch her when she's nearly asleep she bolts. She also doesn't like being on the lead as she was seldom walked before we got her but loves offlead walks and is a smart, trainable little dog. We did have to be very patient with her in terms of general adaptation to living in a house as she was a real fish out of water, LOTS of scary things around. There are sometimes overnight accidents but she normally tries to let us know! Otherwise she's an absolute joy.

I'd definitely consider another ex-breeder in the future, those labs on ManyTears' site with their grey faces and bellies on the floor break my heart 
How people can be so wicked to dogs astonishes me, they're not machines!


----------



## lindr76 (May 6, 2012)

forgot to say in my OP that Fudgie also came from Many Tears,and to this day I support the work they do for ex breeders/studs,they deserve praise for the hard work and dedication they put into helping those special poochies!

and while I'm here,this is my 'tribute' to Fudgie,she didn't just take my heart she completely changed my life and i'll never forget her...


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

beris said:


> My problem with Many Tears is they are the only rescue who wont put their name to stopping these Puppy Farms. Also they are a limited company not a charity.


I know, I remember reading about it not long ago, and reading their response. I'm still not sure they need to not be a charity, but they still rehome dogs in need...


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2012)

Even these stories with nice endings are breaking my heart! :sad::sad::sad: 

I never tolerate any form of violence, I think there is no need for it and things should be worked out verbally. HOWEVER, see these dirty eejits that keep these dogs in these conditions? I'd quite happily go against my morals and take my boot to their heads.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2012)

Just to let you all know, I filled in an adoption form for a bitch who I think would be perfectly suited with us. I've head back and things are looking very good, I have my fingers crossed.

It may look/be impulsive but my OH actually said he'd be happy in helping giving her a very good life, with that I went ahead and the bottom life is she will be better with us than in a rescue centre. Dexter will show her the ropes on "how to get mummy right under our paws".


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2012)

Very emotional thread. I'm on the other side of the world, in Oz, but it goes on everywhere, in 1st world countries, tho' Mexico is awash with puppy mills to sell to the US from the internet. Are you aware that the worst puppymills in the US are mostly Amish run? They believe that God created all animals to to serve man in any way man wants. The most appalling photo's of US puppy farms are almost all Amish. They breed and sell for experimentation, too.

I used to think they were picturesque, harmless, superstitious nutters. They are a long way from harmless.

I'm so pleased that another abandoned breeder is going to have a real home. Don't forget the middle aged and elderly large dogs, too. If you would like to have a dog, but plan to travel in 3 or 5 years, take home an elderly, gentle, bashful, sook of a teddy bear of a rotty or similar. 6, 7, 8 years old. They have almost no hope of rescue to a loved old age. 

I've looked into Many Tears rescue and find the suspicion of them rather distasteful and unwarranted. There are many reasons for not wanting to be a registered charity. There is no doubt they are personally bending over backwards to rescue ex breeders, and they can't say what we all feel, as the breeders' co operation would be cut off and those poor dogs in the system would be shot, dumped, so many other awful endings... No one says you have to rescue through them. Go elsewhere if the word charity means so much, but I would far prefer my dog was in their hands than in the hands of the RSPCA, the megalith of charities.


----------



## lindr76 (May 6, 2012)

WarDoll said:


> Just to let you all know, I filled in an adoption form for a bitch who I think would be perfectly suited with us. I've head back and things are looking very good, I have my fingers crossed.
> 
> It may look/be impulsive but my OH actually said he'd be happy in helping giving her a very good life, with that I went ahead and the bottom life is she will be better with us than in a rescue centre. Dexter will show her the ropes on "how to get mummy right under our paws".


 thats fab news,I really hope it goes well and you take her home with you! much love to you for helping another MT dog find their place in the world,and stuff the bad reports about MT,they are a fantastc rescue and help countless dogs find people like you willing to give that extra love and care to help them overcome what has been a harrowing life for them xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2012)

Unfortunately the person who wanted her a few weeks ago has got in contact and I think the dog may be goin to them . Still, I'm happy she has found a forever home even if it wasn't with us. I'm now looking again for a dog we are suited with . The dog we were wanting, she was 5 and I find that a good age for us but really, if a dog is suited then age isn't really much of a matter.


----------



## lindr76 (May 6, 2012)

sorry it didn't work out on this occasion but I know from my daily dealings with MTAR that they have so many dogs,the majority of them ex breeders,that you will soon find that perfect pooch for your family....keep looking and i'll watch out for news of who you finally give a forever home to...best of luck in your search xx


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

I have rescues, now my first ex breeder from MT all my rescues have come from homes where they have been pets.Harry never had that and he so enjoys his new life sometimes the look of amazement when he is out on a walk gets to me,he seem to appreciate all the little doggy things the others take for granted.Many Tears were much more strict than any other rescue I have had dogs from in a few months I will adopt another ex breeder from them (haven't told OH yet )


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2012)

suewhite said:


> I have rescues, now my first ex breeder from MT all my rescues have come from homes where they have been pets.Harry never had that and he so enjoys his new life sometimes the look of amazement when he is out on a walk gets to me,he seem to appreciate all the little doggy things the others take for granted.Many Tears were much more strict than any other rescue I have had dogs from in a few months I will adopt another ex breeder from them (haven't told OH yet )


What breed is Harry? Can we see some pictures of him please? He sounds like a darling and very happy one at that! Well done Sue :cornut:.


----------

